# 5 HTP



## extreme (Jan 10, 2007)

Anybody have any success with this natural supplement? I just purchased some to give it a try.


----------



## bumblebtuna (Dec 3, 2006)

for me, it's worked well as a subtle sleep aid, nothing more. If I just need a little help falling asleep, gives me a nice nudge, without any drowsy feeling in the morning.


----------



## jjyiss (May 6, 2006)

well i took it with nardil, everyday, and it worked tremendously well for the first 1 week. it would make me slightly hypomanic, i would feel ontop of the world, have extreme confidence. then after the 1st week, i stopped getting hypomanic. =(

anyways, im off it, but i might start up again in the future. right now i take nardil and klonopin, while it doesn't make me get hypomanic, it reduces my SA to barely none. i luuvv being hypomanic, it was the best feeling in the world, made me happy and cheerful, very talkative, etc... 

i think i could get hypomanic again if i take like 90mg of nardil in a day, like it did before byitself, i was talking to myself, etc... music sounded so much better... its like having some sort of natural "high". 

oh yeah, if you take SSRI's or MAOI's, beware of serotonin syndrome. it make me nauseuos for like 2 hours when i took it with 5-htp in the beggining, but after that i was hypomanic, llollzzz


----------



## extreme (Jan 10, 2007)

Thanks for the great info! I have been taking it before bedtime and it really doesnt let me sleep without interruptions. I'll keep up the supplementation and see how it goes. Thanks again


----------



## Pinzelhead (Mar 14, 2007)

There is usually a price to be paid for feeling on top of the world. 
I used to take 5-htp for anxiety. Kind of dulls the anxiety like a anesthetic. Helps with blushing somewhat.


----------



## Letsplaywar (Mar 3, 2007)

.


----------



## Equisgurl (Nov 22, 2004)

thats the next thing I want to try, I bought some gaba but it doesent seem to be doing much.


----------



## Mambo Mick (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: re: 5 HTP*



Letsplaywar said:


> I've been taking 5-HTP for a couple of weeks now and it seems to be working very well. My SA was very bad and although it has not cured all my anxiety it is helping me face situations that I would normally just run away from. I'll keep you posted if anything changes.


What dosage(s) ?


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

I'm currently using it very successfully. Natrol brand.


----------



## Bandit6 (Oct 20, 2007)

Here we go, 1st post on this board :yay

It's too early to draw conclusion yet but I've been taking 5-HTP for 2 days now(50mg-3Xday). I have some good results so far: much less negative thinking, more productive, more focused on important things instead of losing attention on useless thinking. The latter is the reason why it helped with anxiety too, it's like if the mind stayed focused on what you're doing right now instead of worrying about some stupid thing... I couldn't say if it helps the social aspect but I feel a little more inclined to have fun with people.

The only side effect so far is very vivid and lucid dreams(can be kinda cool actually) but it doesn't make me tired in the morning.

My bottle will only last 10 days so if I still got the effects by then, I'll see if discontinuation puts me back in the "before" state... 5-HTP ain't cheap. :roll


----------

